# How Many Phantom's Do You Own?



## HARPO (Aug 31, 2022)

Since I recently picked up the 1959 Black Phantom (_and I have a 100th Anniversary Black Phantom_), I'm curious how many of these you guys have. 
Red...Green...Black...doesn't matter. I'm just bitten with the bug, and I'm sure that I might be due for more, who knows? Condition doesn't matter. Just the fact that you own one counts. 😀


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 31, 2022)

@tacochris


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm down to six but have had up to nine. All original paint. Since this pic I sold one of the girls blue bikes (and stained my deck!). V/r Shawn


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 31, 2022)

Maybe someday...


----------



## tacochris (Aug 31, 2022)

Currently my count is 5.  Three black ones, a red one and a green one.  No plans to get any more but i guess you never know.  Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 31, 2022)

Just one, thanks @kirk thomas


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 31, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Currently my count is 5.  Three black ones, a red one and a green one.  No plans to get any more but i guess you never know.  Lol
> 
> View attachment 1688352



I see the washer you were looking for right there on the floor. Your welcome hahahaha


----------



## HARPO (Aug 31, 2022)

@Freqman1  That's such a great gathering. I regret a couple of years ago seeing a girls on my local craigslist (not in good condition, really) and not just purchasing it. That weren't asking that much and it languished on there for a while. Lesson learned! 🤨


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 31, 2022)

I have two old riders . I have replaced the panther rear fender on the one to a phantom fender finally.


----------



## phantom (Aug 31, 2022)

Three... One Centennial Black rider, one Red and one Green still double boxed since 1995.


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2022)

0.0


----------



## Thee (Aug 31, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1688351
> 
> 
> Maybe someday...



Lmao 😂🤣😆


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 31, 2022)

I always wanted one, but then never got one. I have a b-6 does that count?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 31, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> I always wanted one, but then never got one. I have a b-6 does that count?



all the cool people have B-6's. in my book a much cooler bike than the Phantom. I have 2 rideable B-6's  and one in pieces. 

plus this 1950 Phantom.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 31, 2022)

2 - 125th anniversary models M&F still in the box


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 31, 2022)

1950/1995 green phantom mix with a 2-speed and caliper brake rider! I do have enough 1995 anniversary parts to mix with a 1953 black phantom frame, but I can’t seem to stop riding my green phantom to put it together.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 31, 2022)

0 Phantoms but 1 1949 black and cream B-6 and 3 Mark IV Jaguars. I did however own a green 1952 Phantom in the mid 1970's. Sold it along with my 1969 Panther to raise money to make  car payment in 1982. I got the Panther back but not the Phantom.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 31, 2022)

I figure I would put some updated pics with new fenders , correct fender light and new front reflector.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 31, 2022)

Had one for a few years.  Nice bike.  Sacrificed along with others for Hawaii home repairs.  Bikes gone. Property taken by Pele in 2018. 
 Sometimes things don't workout as expected.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 31, 2022)

Just my '56.  Pic is as I bought it pre cleanup.  Fingers crossed I'll get some time this weekend to put it back together.   Will post some updated pics soon


----------



## Neal405 (Aug 31, 2022)

I have a 52 that I purchased for 200 bucks from a lady who gave up on it. It was in boxes so I cleaned, grease and had Bob U put some new leather on. So far its been my top find for the price and now my smoothest rider


----------



## Rollo (Aug 31, 2022)

... '53 and a '95 Anniversary ...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2022)

One is enough for me. It's a nice refurbed 69 year old Black 1953.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Aug 31, 2022)

As found condition, with the homemade seat post and cycle truck bars and original Yale Key. Found it only two blocks away from my house! Bought it from the original owner's son.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Aug 31, 2022)

Almost forgot my pieced together Red, she rides like a Caddy....nice n' Smooth!


----------



## 1439Mike (Aug 31, 2022)

1950 red and 1952 black.


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 31, 2022)

I have 6. 2 red 3 black and a 24”


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> One is enough for me. It's a nice refurbed 69 year old Black 1953.



No pic?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 1, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Currently my count is 5.  Three black ones, a red one and a green one.  No plans to get any more but i guess you never know.  Lol
> 
> View attachment 1688352



Did you remove pedals to stack them so tight? I get nervous when the bikes lean against each other, seeing that none of my paint is better then a 6 I should not really worry about it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

1439Mike said:


> 1950 red and 1952 black.



Where da pic?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 1, 2022)

I don't have any. They are handsome bicycles, but the terrain here is too hilly for it to be useful. The Phantom has become kind of a cliche for any old style, "fat tire" bike. In that way it became a victim of its own success (perhaps like the 1957 Chevy Bel Air became for cars). But if I lived in an area with lots of nice, flat roads, I'd probably have a black one or a green one.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did you remove pedals to stack them so tight? I get nervous when the bikes lean against each other, seeing that none of my paint is better then a 6 I should not really worry about it.



Nah....Lol  I am super careful when I move them in and out.  They bump from time to time but thats the beauty of ratty originals is I dont really care too much.  I tried the "take the pedal off" method once and it was more of a pain than anything and added another 10 minutes to my "getting ready to ride" time.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 1, 2022)

One red rat rod, either 1952 or '53, the serial no. was used twice.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> No pic?




Like my Mother always said, If you've seen one, you've seen them all.  🤣 

For some odd reason I have never taken any pictures of my Phantom. I purchased two bikes from Dan (Ozark Flyer) when he was liquidating all of his collection when he was getting ready to move across the country. I'll give him credit for these pictures that he took before I took possession of this piece in 2015.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 1, 2022)

3 1 red and 2 black


----------



## babycalfs (Sep 1, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> I have 6. 2 red 3 black and a 24”
> 
> View attachment 1688736
> 
> ...




I was scrolling through here and I'm new to the hobby, but I can spot a couple of bikes in there that belonged to my grandfather. Glad they went to somebody that appreciates them and likes to show them off. He loved those Phantoms


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 1, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> I was scrolling through here and I'm new to the hobby, but I can spot a couple of bikes in there that belonged to my grandfather. Glad they went to somebody that appreciates them and likes to show them off. He loved those Phantoms



3 of them were your grandfathers.


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2022)

Down to just 1, a 51 red!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 2, 2022)

nick tures said:


> 3 1 red and 2 black
> 
> View attachment 1689217
> 
> ...



I really dig the last one, the ratty incomplete black one....it has potential.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 2, 2022)

I want a Green.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I really dig the last one, the ratty incomplete black one....it has potential.



I like that one, too...wouldn't mind it in my stable at all!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I really dig the last one, the ratty incomplete black one....it has potential.



thanks ! going to try getting the paint off soon and look for some parts


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 2, 2022)

I looked up the definition of Phantom in my dictionary. “Something imaginary.”  I have a bunch of phantoms.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 2, 2022)

nick tures said:


> thanks ! going to try getting the paint off soon and look for some parts



Ive got a phantom back fender but its in a tad crusty (as is most everything i own)


----------



## Thee (Sep 2, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I looked up the definition of Phantom in my dictionary. “Something imaginary.”  I have a bunch of phantoms.



I have some phantom pedals I can imagine the rest


----------



## phantom (Sep 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I really dig the last one, the ratty incomplete black one....it has potential.



Potential for what, to get rattier or restore ?


----------



## phantom (Sep 2, 2022)

nick tures said:


> 3 1 red and 2 black
> 
> View attachment 1689217
> 
> ...



Love the 24" Juvenile Phantom


----------



## tacochris (Sep 2, 2022)

phantom said:


> Potential for what, to get rattier or restore ?



To complete it with original finish parts and then remove as much black as possible to bring back some original color and then ride the heck out of it.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 2, 2022)

I’ve had 2 for about an hour each! Couldn’t wait to move them on…do nothing for me….lol


----------



## 1motime (Sep 2, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> I’ve had 2 for about an hour each! Couldn’t wait to move them on…do nothing for me….lol



That might be a record!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 2, 2022)

phantom said:


> Love the 24" Juvenile Phantom



thanks its a hard one to find, got lucky finding it and it was close which was a plus


----------



## nick tures (Sep 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> To complete it with original finish parts and then remove as much black as possible to bring back some original color and then ride the heck out of it.



thats exactly the plan !!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 2, 2022)

nick tures said:


> thats exactly the plan !!



Good man!🤘


----------



## Nashman (Sep 3, 2022)

3. A green, a black, and a red.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Sep 5, 2022)

Just the red 59 currently , have had about 8 Black ones


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 6, 2022)

catfish said:


> 0.0



Okay Dean Wormer...
I've got one that I've been waiting since January for springer parts for that's why it's still in pieces...


----------



## babycalfs (Sep 10, 2022)

Since I'm new to collecting and this is one of the few threads that I can contribute in, I'll share the four I have that belonged to my grandfather. I legit drug these out of the garage just to take a picture for this thread. I got 2 Blacks, 1 Red, and 1 Green. The Black on the right is the only one I've done any work on yet but I think the Green is my next target after I finish up with the first one. The goal is to make them correct so I still got a ways to go but I'm having fun.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 10, 2022)

Nice bikes.  You should have some fun with those!


----------



## babycalfs (Sep 10, 2022)

1motime said:


> Nice bikes.  You should have some fun with those!



yeah, just dont stand in front of me on the Black on the right, I think I put the brakes in backwards 'cause that thing wont stop for nothing and the pedals spin backwards  🤣


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> Since I'm new to collecting and this is one of the few threads that I can contribute in, I'll share the four I have that belonged to my grandfather. I legit drug these out of the garage just to take a picture for this thread. I got 2 Blacks, 1 Red, and 1 Green. The Black on the right is the only one I've done any work on yet but I think the Green is my next target after I finish up with the first one. The goal is to make them correct so I still got a ways to go but I'm having fun.
> 
> View attachment 1693644
> 
> ...



Green One !! 😍


----------



## atencioee (Sep 18, 2022)

I have a 1952 Green, and my Dad has a 1949 Red...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2022)

atencioee said:


> I have a 1952 Green, and my Dad has a 1949 Red...
> 
> View attachment 1697852
> 
> View attachment 1697853




Long time no see.  😉


----------



## atencioee (Sep 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Long time no see.  😉



I know! After I finished all those projects, the 1948 being the last one, I hadn't been on as much. Great to come on here and see that you're still posting, and posting valuable information!


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Oct 10, 2022)

Here's mine. From a photo shoot I did for the Bettie Page edition of Retro Lovely Magazine. '53 A Serial Phantom.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 10, 2022)

YenkoStingerMaxx said:


> Here's mine. From a photo shoot I did for the Bettie Page edition of Retro Lovely Magazine. '53 A Serial Phantom.
> 
> View attachment 1710197



Very cool photo!  Nice to see Betty not covered with tattoos...


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Oct 10, 2022)

1motime said:


> Very cool photo!  Nice to see Betty not covered with tattoos...



Thanks! My goal was to be period correct.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 11, 2022)

Just one currently, a 1953 Black Phantom


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 11, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Just one currently, a 1953 Black Phantom
> 
> View attachment 1710640



are you looking for a train light for it? I have an OG one from a 54 black phantom. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 11, 2022)

None , I prefer the painted fenders & tanks of the B6 models


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 23, 2022)

Hello Phantom Phans !
Picked up this original 1950 Red Phantom. Don’t know much about these, as I’m more of a prewar guy. Curious what y’all think ?  Everything seems original, and not anniversary, with possible exception of pedals and saddle ?  Fenders are original for sure. Original S-2s and Typhoons. Nice original high flange drum and tail light. Paint is untouched, and appears sort of flat, relative to later metallics, I guess. Minor paint loss on tank.  All original decals.
Any thoughts, or valuations welcome . .
Thanks, Pete


----------



## atencioee (Nov 23, 2022)

@onecatahula , wow, great find!


----------



## dasberger (Nov 23, 2022)

Hey @onecatahula those postwar bikes aren't worth anything...  I'll be by in a couple of hours to take that scrap off your hands!  🤣  Another nice find Pete!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 23, 2022)

I posted my 1950 earlier in the thread, but this is a much cooler photo. this turn of the century home has an incredible garden.
still need to detail this one a bit. I have a forebrake for it as well.  

my favorite part about this one is it was free after a bunch of horse trading🙂


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 23, 2022)

One is enough for me...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 23, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> are you looking for a train light for it? I have an OG one from a 54 black phantom. PM me if you're interested.



I need the internals for a train light for my 1956 Phantom.. PM me if still.available.. Thanks... Mark...


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 23, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I need the internals for a train light for my 1956 Phantom.. PM me if still.available.. Thanks... Mark...



Sorry man! It’s only a black light cover.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 23, 2022)

*One more than I need .... *


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 23, 2022)

Hello my favorite Schwinn’s:
I have four original 1950s in Original Paint
2 Red
1 Green
1 Black


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 23, 2022)

5 if you count the ones with Whizzers.


----------



## phantom (Nov 23, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> Hello my favorite Schwinn’s:
> I have four original 1950s in Original Paint
> 2 Red
> 1 Green
> ...



How long have you had the Green one?   very nice.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 23, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> 5 if you count the ones with Whizzers.



I’ve got a pic for you!


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 24, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I’ve got a pic for you!View attachment 1738288



That's the one you detected the leak.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 24, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> That's the one you detected the leak.



And the Welch plug that fell out! That bike really shows that chrome don’t get you home!


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 24, 2022)

*Have this to share with everyone Green,Red and Black.Anniversary on the Green one.



*


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2022)

Still Zero


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 24, 2022)

catfish said:


> Still Zero



what he said


----------



## SPhantom (Nov 24, 2022)

Just joined the group. I have 4 Phantoms, 51 Black Excelsior, 52 Red, 53 Green BF Goodrich and 54 Black. Thanks, Eric


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 24, 2022)

Driftpr said:


> *Have this to share with everyone Green,Red and Black.Anniversary on the Green one.
> View attachment 1738816*
> 
> View attachment 1738817
> ...



Got a faded out black and red 56 Phantom.that I have started to build, but having trouble with the forks... Oh well, winter project I guess....


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 25, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Hello Phantom Phans !
> Picked up this original 1950 Red Phantom. Don’t know much about these, as I’m more of a prewar guy. Curious what y’all think ?  Everything seems original, and not anniversary, with possible exception of pedals and saddle ?  Fenders are original for sure. Original S-2s and Typhoons. Nice original high flange drum and tail light. Paint is untouched, and appears sort of flat, relative to later metallics, I guess. Minor paint loss on tank.  All original decals.
> Any thoughts, or valuations welcome . .
> Thanks, Pete
> ...



She’s a beautiful red Original surviver


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 28, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> She’s a beautiful red Original surviver



😍🤪🤓🤩🤩🤩🤩😎


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 28, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> She’s a beautiful red Original surviver



👍👊🏼


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 28, 2022)

phantom said:


> How long have you had the Green one?   very nice.



July 26, 2022


----------



## dasberger (Dec 25, 2022)

Anyone know the story of the "McPhlantom"?


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Dec 25, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Anyone know the story of the "McPhlantom"?
> 
> View attachment 1757772



As far as I know, the bike was owned by Larry McNeely of Recycled Cycles and loaned it out to the studio. I would have to check with Larry to see where it ended up after he sold it. The bike looks to be a later 1955-58 Phantom due to the fact that it has the six hole rear rack and lacks the brake light.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 25, 2022)

YenkoStingerMaxx said:


> As far as I know, the bike was owned by Larry McNeely of Recycled Cycles and loaned it out to the studio. I would have to check with Larry to see where it ended up after he sold it. The bike looks to be a later 1955-58 Phantom due to the fact that it has the six hole rear rack and lacks the brake light.



Watched yesterday with my daughter and figured someone would know something!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2022)

YenkoStingerMaxx said:


> As far as I know, the bike was owned by Larry McNeely of Recycled Cycles and loaned it out to the studio. I would have to check with Larry to see where it ended up after he sold it. The bike looks to be a later 1955-58 Phantom due to the fact that it has the six hole rear rack and lacks the brake light.



I have an original ‘59 with a tail light. Optional until the end.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Dec 26, 2022)

Just got a 1951 Black Phantom. Big thanks to Josh @All bikes for packing it so well! And he got it here before Christmas! I ordered a heavy duty spring on CABE store for the spring fork. And new rubber bumper. Nice rider!  CABE is cool!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 26, 2022)

Good morning caber’s! 
 I have only 1. It’s a 1954. This one started as just a frame so I built it the way I wanted to! Lmao


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 26, 2022)

Someone on this thread referred to the phantom as the 57 chevy of the classic bike world. I couldn’t agree more! How ever unlike the 57 chevy 99.9 percent of the phantom’s are not modified which seems odd to me! Lmao! So….ya…I had to be that .01 percent! Went for a lead sled look. Being a huge fan of the b6 the painted fenders were a must have. Anyone else out there who dared to modify a phantom!?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Someone on this thread referred to the phantom as the 57 chevy of the classic bike world. I couldn’t agree more! How ever unlike the 57 chevy 99.9 percent of the phantom’s are not modified which seems odd to me! Lmao! So….ya…I had to be that .01 percent! Went for a lead sled look. Being a huge fan of the b6 the painted fenders were a must have. Anyone else out there who dared to modify a phantom!?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 26, 2022)

Here's one I rode today ... 1955 1st year metallic with locking springer


----------

